# broken collarbone; how long to be off work?



## alecstilleyedye (25 May 2018)

got knocked off my bike on the way into work on wednesday, which left me with a broken collarbone.

i do a desk job, and can work from home if necessary.

i've signed myself off for a week, but may be able to work from home even if i can't get into the office (can't ride or drive; train too likely to result in getting a painful knock).

should i start back working from home or wait until i'm able to manage without a sling and painkillers?


----------



## vickster (25 May 2018)

I’d see how it goes. Presumably if you don’t get sick pay, you can claim LOEs from driver

Hopefully it all heals properly without the need for surgery

GWS


----------



## slowmotion (25 May 2018)

It very much depends on the attitude of your employers and what you are doing at work. I had a heart operation a while ago when I was in the middle of a very big contract. Being part of a two man company, I simply didn't have the option to take time off. My partner collected all the necessary stuff from my office/workshop and I was back in the trenches the day after I was discharged from hospital.

I hope you mend quickly.


----------



## User10119 (25 May 2018)

I found that healing a bone (elbow in my case) was extremely tiring. Between that and the painkillers all I wanted to do for a couple of weeks was sleep. And wince/swear/snivel.... I was off work for about 4 weeks iirc, but my job involves travelling between sites by bike or bus, being in busy places surrounded by kids, carting stuff about, and scrabbling under desks and lots of computer use. I couldn't even type properly - couldn't use the shift key.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (25 May 2018)

I have broken 8 different bones now. 4 were before I started my working life. I went back to work the next day although 2 lots were whilst I was on holiday. When I broke my two ribs my boss came up to me and sent me home. He said I was off my nut. I hadn’t noticed but I wasn’t having a good time on the strong painkillers and apparently it was very noticeable. I stopped taking them.

Not much help to you I know, but I love a good war story.

EDIT: Self employed. Says everything.


----------



## bianchi1 (25 May 2018)

I was back to work as a chef in 3 weeks. But I was lucky enough to have a plate put in mine. I just layed off the heavy lifting for a further 4 weeks. 

More importantly I was on the turbo trainer in a week and road riding (carefully) in 7 weeks. 

I had a friend who did his in the same week as mine who didn't have surgery. They were incapacitated for 3 months...then had surgery.


----------



## screenman (25 May 2018)

Depends on if you are in the public sector, private sector or worse still self employed.


----------



## the_mikey (25 May 2018)

Ideally you need to keep the affected arm still , I imagine the hospital has already provided you with a sling and has told you what you can and can't do, that's pretty much the key to recovery, if you're managing with one arm then potentially you could return to work, I was off work for six weeks, and then I returned on light duties, which for me was sitting at a work bench assembling computers very slowly, using one hand.. I returned to my normal work duties after two months, but even at two months I was still taking it easy a bit.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Depends on if you are in the public sector, private sector or worse still self employed.


Except the solicitor can claim for loss of earnings as soon as liability is admitted. If self employed and if linked to struggle if unable to work, it's probably sensible to have LOE insurance 

@alecstilleyedye assune you've read the accident info sticky in commuting


----------



## screenman (25 May 2018)

vickster said:


> Except the solicitor can claim for loss of earnings as soon as liability is admitted. If self employed and if linked to struggle if unable to work, it's probably sensible to have LOE insurance
> 
> @alecstilleyedye assune you've read the accident info sticky in commuting



Have you seen the premiums, most self employed I know cannot afford it, unfortunately.


----------



## vickster (25 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Have you seen the premiums, most self employed I know cannot afford it, unfortunately.


Yes, it depends how much you would need to get by


----------



## screenman (25 May 2018)

[QUOTE 5256188, member: 9609"]12 months - 12 Days - 12 hours[/QUOTE]

Brilliant and true in many cases.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 May 2018)

Can't advice, but GWS you and the bike.


----------



## HLaB (28 May 2018)

Sorry to read this @alecstilleyedye I've no direct experience but everyone I know who has done it has bounced back fast and I hope you do too.


----------



## Drago (28 May 2018)

Follow the advice of your Doc. Broke my collarbone as a sprog and bounced back right quick, but 43 years later I doubt I'd feel chipper so quickly.

Good luck.


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2018)

alecstilleyedye said:


> got knocked off my bike on the way into work on wednesday, which left me with a broken collarbone.
> 
> i do a desk job, and can work from home if necessary.
> 
> ...



Just seen this... not another..... ffs.

See how it heals but 6 weeks for bone healing and avoid Ibuprofen and similar as it slows bone healing... according to my spine specialist after 3 weeks off my head on morphine, diazapan, paracetemol and ibuprofen and other stuff... 
.Get well soon and sue their arse off.

Mine is still dragging on and my mental health is suffering.... getting on for 3 years and liability agreed but medical crap going on.


----------



## PaulSB (29 May 2018)

With no knowledge of yourself, your job or financial position it’s impossible to answer. 

Three years ago when employed, I’m retired, I had a heart attack and stent fitted. I was a key person in the business. I knew three months off was impossible. I offered to service our key account from home and after explaining this to the customer it worked out well. I simply dropped everything else for three months. My view was health comes first and I’d been telling my employers for years they needed to cover me for such eventualities - they didn’t so tough was my view. Amazingly the world didn’t stop. 

Only you can make the decision, advice from an Internet forum isn’t that helpful. Get your doctors opinion, take the advice 100% and forget about work. The wheels won’t come off and if you are so important to the organisation that it grinds to a halt that is the business’s problem not yours. 

Everything comes from good health do not jeopardise your health. That you ask the question demonstrates you have commitment to your work - just apply that commitment to yourself. If you don’t you may regret the short term choice in later life.


----------



## gavintc (29 May 2018)

screenman said:


> Depends on if you are in the public sector, private sector or worse still self employed.


Public sector. I broke it on a Tuesday morning on the way to work and would have gone back more quickly, but broken ribs were more debilitating than my collar bone. I returned to work on the following Monday. I was fortunate to be able to train and bus the commute - took much longer though.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 May 2018)

If you were a Moto Gp rider ,you would be ok to work today.
Sadly normal people dont seem to get the same surgery after a collar bone snap.

not done a collar bone myself,loads of other bones, but my brother broke his and he suffered with it for weeks. It was very badly joined and left a big lump.

I worked with cracked ribs and cursed all day for a few days tho i was laying a paved driveway.
If you can have some healing time it will help.


----------



## si_c (29 May 2018)

Broke mine pretty badly a few years ago resulting in surgery. This is apparently the best option for quick healing, although it did shorten my shoulder a bit.

Work at a desk so I could do some work, albeit typing and mousing left handed meant it was much slower than usual. Two weeks post surgery I was able to work normally with my elbow supported by the desk. Back on the bike 6 weeks after the accident (waited 2 weeks for surgery).


----------



## fossyant (29 May 2018)

Bear in mind getting to work could be tricky !


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 May 2018)

fossyant said:


> Just seen this... not another..... ffs.


in fairness, it's been 38,500km since the last one…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (31 May 2018)

got signed off for 4 weeks, so plenty of time for r and r. 

i'm getting more movement in my shoulder every day, and, subject to any dire warning from the specialist, will return to riding on july 4…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Jun 2018)

been signed off for three weeks on top of the 1 week self-cert. work have been good about it, and solicitor has been instructed 

first fracture clinic on monday, so will see what they say…


----------



## viniga (5 Jun 2018)

It's 3 weeks today since I broke mine (came off doing a TT). I have stayed off work but am in the fortunate position where I can easily work from home. Job mainly requiring emails and calls. Work have been supportive. Typing is slow, easier on phone or laptop with mouse pad. Proper mouse is tricky.

My break is v near the sternum and difficult to op on. Difficult first week with pain and uncomfortableness. Since then getting better. No longer using the sling. Been walking to keep some fitness and got on the turbo last night. Just taking some paracetamol now and again for pain. Going a bit stir crazy.

Good luck.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Jun 2018)

viniga said:


> It's 3 weeks today since I broke mine (came off doing a TT). I have stayed off work but am in the fortunate position where I can easily work from home. Job mainly requiring emails and calls. Work have been supportive. Typing is slow, easier on phone or laptop with mouse pad. Proper mouse is tricky.
> 
> My break is v near the sternum and difficult to op on. Difficult first week with pain and uncomfortableness. Since then getting better. No longer using the sling. Been walking to keep some fitness and got on the turbo last night. Just taking some paracetamol now and again for pain. Going a bit stir crazy.
> 
> Good luck.


i'm finding that being stood upright/walking is the most uncomfortable position; riding on tops and drops seems fine on the turbo. depending on what the specialist says tomorrow, i may consider working from home even though I've been signed off until later in the month.

good luck with your break; stir crazy is about right when i'm not too broken to do some of the household chores, slowly…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (30 Jun 2018)

just finished first week back on the bike.

chose to ride as it’s more comfortable than walking and standing for any length of time, as taking the train would necessitate...


----------

